# Exciting personal announcement! I'm dedicating Full-Time to ehMac.ca starting in May!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Can't let the cat out of the bag just yet, but I have *VERY* exciting personal news that I'll let out of the bag Monday, April 18th later in the afternoon. 

Here's a little clue for now. 










Jump straight to the announcement *here*.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

3:33 ... not helping


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

mguertin said:


> 3:33 ... not helping


I too cannot see the forest for the threes. (That would work better in Newfoundland and Labrador...) As always, Mr. Google has some suggestions, about 83 million of them in fact. I suppose we should just try and get on with our lives and wait for the announcement on Monday.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

By Monday, that's going to be one very angry cat.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmmm, Monday the 18th is the launch of SUN TV and their headquarters is located at 333 King St. E. in TO. Surely not anything to do with that is it?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Can't let the cat out of the bag just yet, but I have *VERY* exciting personal news that I'll let out of the bag Monday, April 18th later in the afternoon.
> 
> Here's a little clue for now.





Dr T said:


> I too cannot see the forest for the threes. (That would work better in Newfoundland and Labrador...) As always, Mr. Google has some suggestions, about 83 million of them in fact. I suppose we should just try and get on with our lives and wait for the announcement on Monday.


You guessed it, Dr.T. The news is all over here in NL about the Mayor's moving the ehMacLand headquarters to an island just off the coast of St.John's. It shall have its own time zone -- ehMacLand Time -- and will be three minutes ahead of us here in St.John's. 

Thus, when it is midnight on New Year's Eve in ehMacLand, we shall still have three minutes to wait here in St.John's. 

ehMax has a humble small house to set up his new venture. I, for one, wish him well.

Bonne chance, mon ami. Excelsior. :clap::clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Bah! Dr. G, you gave away the location of ehMac's new World HQ. Thanks for stealing my thunder.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Bah! Dr. G, you gave away the location of ehMac's new World HQ. Thanks for stealing my thunder.



Sorry. 

Still, I think that the casino you are building will make a fortune for you, especially since it has such a nice ocean view ............ and is located just far enough outside of Canadian waters to not be taxed by any government. :greedy::greedy::clap:

From the prospectus, I see that this casino is complete, as is your statue with your Movember stash and thumb's up (sort of), as well as the near-completion of The University of ehMacLand. Kudos.

Thus, you shall be a soverign entity unto yourself, and this shall bring you newfound riches ......... as well as for those of us who were smart enough to invest in your venture ........ getting in on the ground floor, so to speak. I trust that you got my money transfer? I sent it to your Swiss bank account. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I went to school with Alma!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I went to school with Alma!


Cool.  I hope that she was a "nourishing mother" for you, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Umm.... you launching the Church of EhMac?



> _The curse of the LORD is in the house of the wicked: but he blesseth the habitation of the just._ *[Proverbs 3:33]*


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The house of the wicked is clearly Microsoft...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Umm.... you launching the Church of EhMac?


"He that troubleth his own house shall inherit the wind: and the fool shall be servant to the wise of heart." Proverbs 11: 29


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

No, he's releasing an album.

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/3:33


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

CubaMark said:


> Umm.... you launching the Church of EhMac?





Sonal said:


> No, he's releasing an album.
> 
> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/3:33


LOL... this is fun. 

Well, the time 3:33 actually does have significant and biblical meaning for me. It's been a special number for me for awhile. The initial clue is really just the clock, I happened to pick one that said 3:33 , however, in relation to the announcement, it all kind of fits together for me. 

So well, speaking of albums here are some images.  Keen observers will notice the difference between the two.  But maybe I'm posting these images just because of the album title. Maybe it's the image on the album. Maybe it's all 3.  Maybe none of what I'm saying makes sense.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Wow... I just realized I used 7 smilies in that last post. Maybe that's a clue as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

> Call to me and I will answer you and will tell you great and hidden things which you have not known.





> 3:33 when the numbers fell off the clock face


And that's the Charles de Gaulle airport in France. Nope, still not helping


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Heading into doing ehmac full-time maybe Mr. Mayor? Leaving the old job behind?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

A clue?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






I was lost between the midnight and the dawning
In a place of no consequence or company
3:33 when the numbers fell off the clock face
Speed dialling with no signal at all

Go, shout it out, rise up
Escape yourself, and gravity
Hear me, cease to speak that I may speak
Shush now
*Force quit and move to trash*

I was right there at the top of the bottom
On the edge of the known universe where I wanted to be
I had driven to the scene of the accident
And I sat there waiting for me

*Restart and re-boot yourself
You're free to go*
Shout for joy if you get the chance
*Password, you, enter here, right now

You know your name so punch it in*

ehMax


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

"Call to me and I will answer you and will tell you great and hidden things which you have not known."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> "Call to me and I will answer you and will tell you great and hidden things which you have not known."


The Lord said to Jeremiah:

"Get yourself ready! Stand up and say to them whatever I command you. Do not be terrified by them, or I will terrify you before them. Today I have made you a fortified city, an iron pillar and a bronze wall to stand against the whole land—against the kings of Judah, its officials, its priests and the people of the land. They will fight against you but will not overcome you, for I am with you and will rescue you too."

You have solved the mystery, Macfury. Kudos.

"... you too." This is where U2 the idea for their name. You are brilliant, mon ami.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Macfury said:


> "Call to me and I will answer you and will tell you great and hidden things which you have not known."


There's a neat quote *in this article*. 



> Faith is having a great belief (if I may use that word) in the unseen; it is the strong belief you have in yourself and your project before you ever start it, it is the great future you see ahead of yourself and your business and it is the great power that drives every entrepreneur to success.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Dr.G. said:


> The Lord said to Jeremiah:
> 
> "Get yourself ready! Stand up and say to them whatever I command you. Do not be terrified by them, or I will terrify you before them. Today I have made you a fortified city, an iron pillar and a bronze wall to stand against the whole land—against the kings of Judah, its officials, its priests and the people of the land. They will fight against you but will not overcome you, for I am with you and will rescue you too."
> 
> "... you too." This is where U2 the idea for their name.


Not quite where I was going Dr. G.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Wow... I just realized I used 7 smilies in that last post. Maybe that's a clue as well.


(7 ...figures?) ehMax won Lotto _Max_.

(333?) He won 1/3 of the 50 million pay out and he'll tell us about it a 3:33 in the afternoon.

With all that money he's going to donate it to kiva.org and Bono is meeting him personally to say thank you.
:yikes: :lmao: :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bjornbro said:


> (7 ...figures?) ehMax won Lotto _Max_.
> 
> (333?) He won 1/3 of the 50 million pay out and he'll tell us about it a 3:33 in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Kudos, Mr. Mayor. I would suggest you put this money in the Royal Imperial Bank of ehMacLand and not in your garage. Just a thought.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Watch channel 333 at 7. EhMac tv with your host the Mayor.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, 333 is half of 666. Any significance?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

double post


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Perhaps, but I suspect the devil is in the details. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

tilt said:


> Well, 333 is half of 666. Any significance?





SINC said:


> Perhaps, but I suspect the devil is in the details. beejacon


beejacon

Say it ain't so, Mr. Mayor. Please .............


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

333
CCC
Carbon Computing Canada


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

tilt said:


> Well, 333 is half of 666. Any significance?






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






We've got to hold on to what we've got
'Cause it doesn't make a difference
If we make it or not
We've got each other and that's a lot
For love - we'll give it a shot

Ohhhhhhhhh
We're half way there
Livin' on a prayer
Take my hand and we'll make it - I swear
Livin' on a prayer


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Jon Bon Jovi is the newest mod for ehMac?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MannyP Design said:


> Jon Bon Jovi is the newest mod for ehMac?


Actually, in early March, he was also set to be co-owner of ehMac.ca with me. Then all of a sudden, I read *this story* in the paper, so I canned his @$$. 

Thom Yorke and I are still in talks though.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, it's 35 minutes past noon here in St.John's, and there is no sign of a new home for ehMacLand just east of us ........... somewhere off in the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

He's sold ehMac out to U2.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Lars said:


> He's sold ehMac out to U2.


You know, I like Bono's music and all, but I ain't never calling him Mr Mayor! tptptptp


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Maybe Bono is a new mod, but I am putting my money on the Mayor going full time on ehMac as his sole occupation.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I wonder if this has anything to do with this: http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/94393-apple-store-waterloo-ontario-open-early-july.html


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Maybe Bono is a new mod, but I am putting my money on the Mayor going full time on ehMac as his sole occupation.


Or, it could be a total trade off -- Bono is our new mayor and owner of ehMacLand, and ehMax is the new lead for U2. We shall see.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well the Mayor did tweet that he was doing his taxes today.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> Well the Mayor did tweet that he was doing his taxes today.


I really hate doing taxes.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

so what time is the announcement coming? You have kept me waiting far too long Mr. Mayor.

What ever it is I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe ehMax family are bringing a new little into the Mac family??


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> I really hate doing taxes.


Do what I do ......... get paid in cash, don't put it in a bank and then pay your bills in cash. Saves a fortune in taxes.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Do what I do ......... get paid in cash, don't put it in a bank and then pay your bills in cash. Saves a fortune in taxes.


Is that Jimmy Hoffa behind that stack of $50's?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CanadaRAM said:


> Is that Jimmy Hoffa behind that stack of $50's?


No, but I stocked up on US cash when the Canadian dollar hit $1.05. I use US cash to buy things, such as paper back books, that are priced $9.99 US and $13.99 Canadian. So, I pay in US cash and save.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well it's monday afternoon. I've tried to be patient, but, WHAT???


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

tick tock....


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

mguertin said:


> Heading into doing ehmac full-time maybe Mr. Mayor? Leaving the old job behind?





SINC said:


> Maybe Bono is a new mod, but I am putting my money on the Mayor going full time on ehMac as his sole occupation.


Well... mguertin and SINC guessed correctly! :clap:










Below are the details. I'll *bold the parts* that relate to some of the clues I dropped earlier in this thread. 

Well, the *announcement came at 3:33 EST today*, and it really is about *time*.  I am going to be dedicating my *full-time* to ehMac.ca starting the beginning of May.  It's hard to *leave* my past job and my involvement right in the Mac industry *behind*, but I've gotten to the point where I'm ready to take a *leap of faith* and see what can become of ehMac.ca when I devout all my attention to the site! Just the thought of devoting all my time to ehMac.ca makes me REALLY *smile*!  

I have given my notice and *quit my Mac day job*, which many of you know, has been at the Apple Reseller Carbon Computing for the past 6 years. Prior to that, I had worked for another Apple Reseller, First Avenue since the mid-90's. 

I have immensely enjoyed working in the Mac industry and hope to apply that experience to my biggest passion, which is running ehMac.ca! The site has been run in my spare time for over 12 years now and has grown to be something quite special, thanks in HUGE part to all the amazing people who visit and contribute to the site! :clap: :clap: :clap:

It feels like a fresh *restart* for me, almost like I'm *rebooting* my life, so to speak.  

I'm going to be using the time to refine ehMac.ca to hopefully make the site even better (Constantly soliciting suggestions and feedback) as well as adding a few features that I have wanted to properly implement for a long time. Some really exciting stuff like organizing local meet-ups, regular chat session and other ways for us to connect.  (More details soon!)

So... for better or for worse, you're going to be seeing a lot more of me around the site!  :love2:


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Congratulations Mr Mayor!


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

congrats Mr. Mayor!
I wish you great luck and much success!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You've worked hard to get ehMac to this point John, all the best with it!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds GOOD MR. Mayor!

Here's to your future continuing success with ehMac. Cheers!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Excellent news! You are living the dream! Congratulations!


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

*Continued success!*
I can't wait to see what happens next ...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Would it be the same if I quit my job and devoted all my time to visiting ehMac.ca???


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> Would it be the same if I quit my job and devoted all my time to visiting ehMac.ca???


LOL.... That would be great, as long as you are ok'd with being paid by "Likes"


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool!

I have a suggestion: create an ehMac boxing ring where the Everything Else section can be carried into!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Coincides with the launch of Sun TV...lol

Congrats!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

ehMax said:


> LOL.... That would be great, as long as you are ok'd with being paid by "Likes"


OK, I paid his first paycheque by means of a "Like". I am hoping that it would buy you your first huge mansion Joker Eh 

BTW, congrats Mr. Mayor.

Cheers


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

tilt said:


> OK, I paid his first paycheque by means of a "Like". I am hoping that it would buy you your first huge mansion Joker Eh
> 
> BTW, congrats Mr. Mayor.
> 
> Cheers


 :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks very much for all the well-wishes and message of support! 

The saying of do-what-you-love and love-what-you-do is very true. When I'm "working" on ehMac.ca, no matter what it is, the time always goes super fast and I *really* enjoy it. I'd rather do-wth-less for the opportunity to do what I am really passionate about and enjoy doing. Not to say I didn't enjoy working in the industry, but after about 15 years of working and now being quite involved in management, I want to get closer back to my interest of just being a Mac geek. 

Hopefully the revenue can get bumped up to the point I can pay all the bills. There is going to be new advertising program on ehMac.ca that I'll post some details shortly about, that has worked really well for other large special interest forums that I think is a win-win-win for members, advertisers and myself as publisher. Will post a bit of details about that shortly. 

To help with the initial "ramp-up" stage, I'm most likely going to have a bit of a "*Premium Membership*" drive for those who'd like to help financially support the site.  

In the meantime, one of my largest bills is hosting the site on a powerful dedicated server. I really love the server I'm on at *Liquid Web.*. :clap: In support of my new endeavour to run ehMac.ca full-time, they have agreed to give me a hefty discount on my monthly hosting bill. I can't say how grateful I am for that and for how happy I have been hosting with them. The support has been really amazing from them over the past year and half and I highly recommend them. 

I wish to also publicly thank *Carbon Computing*. They have been really, really good to me and my family over the past 6 years and have provided me with lots of opportunity. Carbon's a great place to work and I'll always hold a special place in my heart for Carbon. :love2:


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Good for you Mr. Mayor!

Margaret


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Hopefully the revenue can get bumped up to the point I can pay all the bills. There is going to be new advertising program on ehMac.ca that I'll post some details shortly about, that has worked really well for other large special interest forums that I think is a win-win-win for members, advertisers and myself as publisher. Will post a bit of details about that shortly.


Just wanted to briefly give some details on this:

Currently, ehMac.ca makes almost all of its revenue through Google ads. Starting in May, I'm going to be actively going after more direct advertisers from Mac and iOS related companies and slowly phasing out Google Ads. (Members who *upgrade their membership* will continue to see less or no banner ads)

So there is that element, but I'm also going to be starting an *"Assured Advertiser"* program. 

The idea behind this program is that there are many people working at companies related to the Canadian Mac industry in some way, that are a *HUGE* wealth of knowledge. They have tons of experience with some specific aspect of the Mac and have an abundance of information that they could share with the community and answer lots of the questions that get posted here. Some of these companies would love to share information, but also promote their related commercial business. 

From a member's perspective, I think members would like having expert information on products and services, but would like to clearly know if information is being provided by a commercial enterprise. When I've visited a Mac expo, I love visiting the vendors booths and asking questions and finding out about products, but I want to know who it is I'm talking to. 

How the *"Assured Advertiser"* program will work is, reputable and verified vendor's who wish to participate in the community and promote their business may join the program and are welcome and encouraged to join in on the discussion and share their knowledge and expertise. (Forum etiquette and posting guidelines will be explained to them). These *"Assured Advertisers"* will clearly be labelled as such, with a specific title and graphic badge assigned to their user ID under their Avatar and in their signature. 

This program works really well in a similar home theatre forum I regularly visit and several other large specialty product forums. It's awesome because you can ask questions about products or read other's questions, and you'll sometimes get excellent answers directly from the vendors and from other industry sources. From a Vendor's perspective, they love it because they get product and brand exposure, but also real valuable feedback and comments about products and services. (Both positive and negative) From a member's perspective, you clearly see that the user is an *"Assured Advertiser"* and has permission to post. Quite often, the vendors involvement will also consist of having regular contents and prizes for the community.  Others will offer special ehMac only deals on products or group buys.  :clap:

ehMac.ca already has a lot of members who regularly post on the site who are "from the industry" and who not only provide great information on their expertise, but are also generally great members of the site! Some of those members would like to promote their business on the site, and this will provide an opportunity for a fee. 

Going into this, I'll be ultra-sensitive to the community first and foremost. The idea is not to suddenly have tons of advertisers posting spam-like messages on the site.  The ratio of advertisers to members will always be really, really low. 

From a users perspective, the idea is you will see more quality content and posts on the site, have more contests, more Mac deals all while having anything commercial related clearly labelled so. Just like any member on the site, if there is an *"Assured Advertiser"* that you don't want to see posts from, you'll be able to block them. 

I really do think it will be a good program. If anyone has any questions or concerns, please feel free to post them here and I'll be happy to answer them!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Congratulations, Mr. Mayor!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Great news! I fully agree with you that it's better to do what you love doing and it's worth it to take a hit financially to be happy doing so. Did it myself a few years back and have never regretted it!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mazel tov, Mr. Mayor. 

Now, what are you going to do with that island off the coast of St.John's???


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Congrats, and good luck. Let us know if and how we can help.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

I hope that things go very well. This has become my 2nd home.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Congratulations from the West Coast and all the best in future!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Glad to hear about the change.

I like the Assured Advertiser idea. Canada RAM and a couple of others have been making valued contributions to the website as long as I can remember. I have no problem with allowing them to advertise directly. The path you have suggested seems to be an excellent one.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Congrats, Your Worship!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

wow, quite a bold move. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

All the best to you Mr. Mayor. It's exciting to think about where ehMac is going to go!


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Congratulations - how exciting! This is my favourite website, a great resource, and I'm sure it will just get better and better.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

It's that time of wonderful elation and relief coupled with the sick feeling in your tummy that all goes well ... Everything is and always has been first class ... all will go well!

Congratulations Mr. Mayor.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats, John! I'm excited for you and everyone here at ehMac. Being able to dedicate your life to something you love is truly wonderful and I can't think of a better person to have the opportunity to do so. Your hard work and enthusiasm is inspiring and I wish you the best of luck! =)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Late into the extending of congratulations, but that is terrific Mr. Mayor! It is great to see when someone takes a leap of faith to pursue their passion.

Best of luck or may be being this is kind of the entertainment industry... 

Break A Leg!!


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll add my congratulations to the pile, Mr. Mayor. 

(Now just don't go and get any ideas about changing the ehMac format into something like the new Apple forums...er..."communities"...!!  )


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Good stuff man! Good luck and I wish you much success!
At the very least you're going to enjoy what you're doing and probably learn quite a bit. 
Try not to turn into a redflagdeals where the "sponsors" put up stickies in every forum and control much more of the forum than they really should.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Well... just an update.

First of all, thanks again to everyone for the well-wishes. I really appreciate the support. 

Thursday was my last day at my day-job. I was going to get to work right away, but decided to take Friday-Saturday-Sunday off and just have a little relaxation and de-stressing time before i get to work tomorrow. 

Very excited to get started!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

3 day weekend on the first day? Nice!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ottawaman said:


> 3 day weekend on the first day? Nice!


One of the perks of being boss. 

Think it did me good just to unwind a bit. Calm before the storm.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

man, I've been coding like a mutha, no 3 day weekend here. My boss is a complete jerk


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

The joys of being your own boss. Sometimes I love the boss, sometimes not so much


----------

